# Outlook Express Questions HELP



## chrisssss20 (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi, i have just got a new laptop and wanted to use Outlook Express for my AIM e-mail address but i do not kno how to make it that it uses that e-mail for it. Please Help thanks you


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *chrisssss20*

Would this be for an AOL e-mail account?

See if this link helps in configuring an IMAP account for AOL in Outlook Express:
How to configure an AOL e-mail account in Outlook Express

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## chrisssss20 (Jul 6, 2005)

Well its for an AIM(AOL istant messanger) which is a free acount


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

I have not used an AIM e-mail account, is it with AOL, or a different provider?
What is the domain name for your e-mail address?
@aol.com?


----------



## chrisssss20 (Jul 6, 2005)

It is with AOL but it is a free account you can go to aim.com for details but the domain is (screenname)@aim.com


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

I set up an e-mail account with netscape that uses my screenname.
Then I click: My Aim > Read Mail to see my Web based mail box.
I do not however see any options for POP mail with my netscape account.

Do you see any options for POP mail when accessing the Web based mail box?
If you don't, it can't hurt to try setting up an IMAP account using the link I provided.
If it works, great, if it doesn't at least you'll know.


----------



## chrisssss20 (Jul 6, 2005)

i am confused about wat u r asking me to do? lol


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Sorry, which part?


----------



## chrisssss20 (Jul 6, 2005)

well with the netscape and the IMAP i dont kno wat POP/IMAP stands for nor SMTP and i just wanted to kno if there was a way to set up the email that i have now for outlook express because i do not kno wat to put in when it says "incoming mail server" or "outgoing mail server" etc...


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Well the netscape part is just what I setup through AOL Instant Messenger, so you can disregard that part. 

The IMAP part is what allows Outlook Express to collect messages from AOL accounts, since AOL does not have POP access.

If you login to your web based mail for your @aim.com account, do you see any options for POP access that *would* give you the incoming mail server and outgoing mail server information?

Sorry, I don't know what that information is, or a definite yes or no as to whether it is available, maybe someone else knows the answer for sure.  


Otherwise, I am saying it would not hurt to try setting up an IMAP account in Outlook Express, and I will help walk you through it if you want.


----------



## chrisssss20 (Jul 6, 2005)

please that would be appreciated


----------



## chrisssss20 (Jul 6, 2005)

i actaully found this while looking at the mail program

Email Program set up for use with AIM Mail
You can use an email program to read and send messages with your AIM Mail account. The email program must be compatible with the IMAP standard and be set up so that it can retrieve and send your messages.

Summary for advanced users:

Incoming IMAP email server address: imap.aim.com 
IMAP port number: 143 
Outgoing SMTP email server address: smtp.aim.com (requires authentication) 
SMTP port number: 587
Alternate SMTP port number: 25 
Please note the following AIM Mail features are not available on an IMAP email program:

In the Trash folder, email is marked ready to be deleted in the Inbox or Sent folders and then deleted by the AIM IMAP servers every night. Some applications show deleted email in the original folder with the message flagged for deletion (such as Outlook® or Eudora®), while other applications do not show these emails. 
You will not be able to check the status of a sent message or retrieve an unopened message from AIM/AOL/Netscape/Compuserve members. 
The Report Spam button is not available on IMAP. To report messages as spam, move them to your spam folder. 
AIM IMAP servers do not allow folders to be created or deleted in the root folder. 
You cannot manually add messages to the Inbox or Sent folders. Messages will only be added to these folders when an email is received or sent by the mail servers.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Looks very much like the link I posted. 

Start with this, let us know if you have any problems at any point.

*Step 1: Add the AOL e-mail account*
To add an AOL e-mail account in Outlook Express, follow these steps:

1. Sign on to AOL. Disregard this step
2. Start Outlook Express. If Outlook Express is not your default e-mail client, you may be prompted to specify if you want to use Outlook Express as your default e-mail client. To select Outlook Express as your default e-mail client, click OK. 
3. If you are prompted to type your name in the Display name box, click Cancel, and then click Yes when you receive the following message:
The new Internet account has not been created yet. Are you sure you want to exit the wizard? 
4. In Outlook Express, click Accounts on the Tools menu. 
5. Click Add, and then click Mail. 
6. In the Display name box, type your name as you want it to appear on your outgoing e-mail messages, and then click Next. 
7. In the E-mail address box, type your AOL e-mail alias. For example, type [email protected]. Use your Aim Screenname with @aim.com
8. Click Next. 
9. In the My incoming mail server is a list, click *IMAP*. 
10. In the Incoming mail (POP3, IMAP, or HTTP) server box, type *imap.aol.com*. 
11. In the Outgoing mail (SMTP) server box, type *smtp.aol.com*, and then click Next. 
12. In the Account name box, type your AOL account name. 
13. In the Password box, type your AOL account password. 
14. If you want Outlook Express to save your password, leave the Remember password check box selected. 
15. Click Next, and then click Finish.


----------



## chrisssss20 (Jul 6, 2005)

i have finished what the mail thing said to do but when i try sending a test e-mail this is the error i recieve "The message could not be sent because the server rejected the sender's e-mail address. The sender's e-mail address was '[email protected]'. Subject 'checkkkkkkk', Account: 'imap.aim.com', Server: 'smtp.aim.com', Protocol: SMTP, Server Response: '556 CLIENT AUTHENTICATION REQUIRED. USE ESMTP EHLO AND AUTH.', Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 556, Error Number: 0x800CCC78"


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Did you complete this part?










Let us know if that makes a difference or not.


----------



## chrisssss20 (Jul 6, 2005)

how do i get to that screen


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

In Outlook Express,
Tools > Accounts > (AccountName) > Properties > Servers tab


----------



## chrisssss20 (Jul 6, 2005)

i did that and i got these errors...

Your 'Drafts' folder was not polled for its unread count. XAOL-UAS-MB authentication failed. None of the authentication methods supported by your IMAP server (if any) are supported on this computer. Account: 'OuTlOoK', Server: 'imap.aim.com', Protocol: IMAP, Server Response: '', Port: 143, Secure(SSL): No, Error Number: 0x800CCCDF


Your 'Inbox' folder was not polled for its unread count. XAOL-UAS-MB authentication failed. None of the authentication methods supported by your IMAP server (if any) are supported on this computer. Account: 'OuTlOoK', Server: 'imap.aim.com', Protocol: IMAP, Server Response: '', Port: 143, Secure(SSL): No, Error Number: 0x800CCCDF

Your 'Sent' folder was not polled for its unread count. XAOL-UAS-MB authentication failed. None of the authentication methods supported by your IMAP server (if any) are supported on this computer. Account: 'OuTlOoK', Server: 'imap.aim.com', Protocol: IMAP, Server Response: '', Port: 143, Secure(SSL): No, Error Number: 0x800CCCDF

Your 'Sent Items' folder was not polled for its unread count. XAOL-UAS-MB authentication failed. None of the authentication methods supported by your IMAP server (if any) are supported on this computer. Account: 'OuTlOoK', Server: 'imap.aim.com', Protocol: IMAP, Server Response: '', Port: 143, Secure(SSL): No, Error Number: 0x800CCCDF

Your 'Spam' folder was not polled for its unread count. XAOL-UAS-MB authentication failed. None of the authentication methods supported by your IMAP server (if any) are supported on this computer. Account: 'OuTlOoK', Server: 'imap.aim.com', Protocol: IMAP, Server Response: '', Port: 143, Secure(SSL): No, Error Number: 0x800CCCDF

Your 'Trash' folder was not polled for its unread count. XAOL-UAS-MB authentication failed. None of the authentication methods supported by your IMAP server (if any) are supported on this computer. Account: 'OuTlOoK', Server: 'imap.aim.com', Protocol: IMAP, Server Response: '', Port: 143, Secure(SSL): No, Error Number: 0x800CCCDF

Header download for the 'Inbox' folder did not complete. XAOL-UAS-MB authentication failed. None of the authentication methods supported by your IMAP server (if any) are supported on this computer. Account: 'OuTlOoK', Server: 'imap.aim.com', Protocol: IMAP, Server Response: '', Port: 143, Secure(SSL): No, Error Number: 0x800CCCDF


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Did you change the Account Name from *imap.aim.com* to: *OuTlOoK*?

On the *IMAP* tab, is *Check for new messages in all folders* checked and *Store special folders on IMAP server* *unchecked*?


----------



## chrisssss20 (Jul 6, 2005)

yes they are but i think i somewhat fixed it but one last error comes up when i attempt to send a message

Your server has unexpectedly terminated the connection. Possible causes for this include server problems, network problems, or a long period of inactivity. Account: 'imap.aim.com', Server: '587', Protocol: SMTP, Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Socket Error: 10053, Error Number: 0x800CCC0F


----------



## chrisssss20 (Jul 6, 2005)

also, when i try to send a message, my internet security pops up and says that it has blocked an attack on my computer


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Does it give anything specific in the warning?


----------



## chrisssss20 (Jul 6, 2005)

no it just said that it blocked somthing and thats it...i believe it has something to do with the email because it only happens when i hit send/recieve


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

What antivirus program are you using?

Try disabling the e-mail scanning to see if that allows a successful Send/Receive.


----------



## chrisssss20 (Jul 6, 2005)

iam using symantec norton anti virus


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Turning on or turning off email scanning in Norton AntiVirus 2002/2003/2004

Turning on or turning off email scanning in Norton AntiVirus 2003, 2004, or 2005


----------



## chrisssss20 (Jul 6, 2005)

i turned it off the but same error keeps on re appearing


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Is this the first account you have setup in Outlook Express?

Does Outlook Express have Internet access through the firewall?
Is the firewall Norton also?


----------



## chrisssss20 (Jul 6, 2005)

yes yes and yes lol


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

On the Advanced tab of the Account Properties, try moving the *Server Timeouts* slider to at least 2 minutes 30 seconds.

Do you have any Pop-Up blockers or Spam programs running?
If so, try disabling those programs.

So far, the folders have downloaded OK, and now it is just a matter of sending out a message?


----------



## chrisssss20 (Jul 6, 2005)

i did that but still same error message...nd i dont have any pop-up blockers that i kno of


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

chrisssss20 said:


> Your server has unexpectedly terminated the connection. Possible causes for this include server problems, network problems, or a long period of inactivity. Account: 'imap.aim.com', Server: *'587'*, Protocol: SMTP, Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Socket Error: 10053, Error Number: 0x800CCC0F


See if this makes a difference:
Change SMTP Server to: *smtp.aim.com*
If it still fails, change the Port number to: *587*


----------



## chrisssss20 (Jul 6, 2005)

you are a geniousssssssss lol everything is working now thank u so muchhhhhhhh and thanks for ur time


----------



## chrisssss20 (Jul 6, 2005)

1 quick question...in my inbox, when i delete an email, it still stays there except with a line through it...is there n e way i can get completely rid of it?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You're Welcome, and I learned something too!  

Remember this is an IMAP account.

Messages you download to your computer are not permanent, if you delete the message off the server it will disappear from your IMAP Inbox in Outlook Express.
What you see in Outlook Express is a mirror image of the server.
If you want to save your messages, you will need to copy them to a folder *outside* of the IMAP account to a folder of your own creation in Outlook Express.

As for deleting, the server may refresh the deleted items every 24 hours, if you resynchronize the IMAP account, does the deleted message go away?

It may take a day or so to see it's true behavior.


----------

